# Job Seeker Allowance - Means Test Drama



## lexx29 (20 Apr 2010)

Hello there,

I've got a strange problem with one thing in social welfare office. By mistake i had recieved a form for an interview for jobseeker allowance but my jobseeker benefit will finish in August. So I went on that interview to check why is that. After 10minutes I was sorted with that issue, but inspector told me, if you're here so we can do a means test. I said ok, no problem. After 5 minutes inspector [woman] she started to scream when she saw my bank statement with cash taken from the bank 4000euro. She was very rude to me, she said: "what did you do with that money - I want to know!!" I said that me and my girlfriend broke up 2 months ago and we had calculate the cost of living and our other affairs since we were together and I gave her 4000e cash. After that she couldn't believe me, sayin' "This is a very nice story, but I don't believe you". She said to me: I want 12 months your bank statement and your ex girlfriend bank statement with that ammount of cash in her account. I was shocked after that. I said to her there is no chance to get a bank statement of her and proof of that money because i don't live with her anymore and she is not in country and she won't be. Inspector told me if you won't provide that things I will hold your claim. I felt like a thief who robbed something. I thought with my earned money i can do what i like, but after that conversation I'm exhausted. I don't live with my girlfriend anymore, she is not living in that country - Can SWO Inspector ask for someone's bank details, if that person is not my family, but only my friend now? I feel discriminated, please give me an advise  what i should do.


Thanks


----------



## Welfarite (20 Apr 2010)

This is very strange all right. Did nobody come to her 'rescue' when she started to scream?!? Seriously, seeing that the review for JA is irrelevant as you still have three months left on JB, she can't do anything. Even if it was relevent at this stage, she can't ask for ex-girlfriend's bank details, and can't 'hold your claim'. For information, SW can ask about large amounts of cash withdrawn from bank accounts, in case people do this to avoid means assessment but you are allowed 20k anyhow before this would affect you.


----------



## lexx29 (20 Apr 2010)

Welfarite said:


> This is very strange all right. Did nobody come to her 'rescue' when she started to scream?!? Seriously, seeing that the review for JA is irrelevant as you still have three months left on JB, she can't do anything. Even if it was relevent at this stage, she can't ask for ex-girlfriend's bank details, and can't 'hold your claim'. For information, SW can ask about large amounts of cash withdrawn from bank accounts, in case people do this to avoid means assessment but you are allowed 20k anyhow before this would affect you.




I told her that, these 3 months are from my paid contributions and i'm entitled to have that. and i asked her "Shouldn't I take my money last year after I finished my work and left 100e on the account ??" She didn't say anything. That's ridiculous


----------



## lexx29 (14 May 2010)

Hello again,

I've sent my bank statements for the last 12months and the proof of  lodgement that cash in my ex-girlfriend's account outside ireland. After one week, I  received, all my bank statements back, except proof of that cash  lodgement. They've marked on that statements all the transactions they  want to know. Of course they asked again, about the ammount of money i  took in cash from the bank [I've already produced that proof, but they  didn't send it back]. Also they marked transactions from the last year  in June, July 2009 - stupid payments in - [89.60 cheque <<< i  checked in the bank, that was a cheque from my last job]. If I didn't  check, I wouldn't have an idea what operations I did last year and they  asked for something like that. What game do they play? i don't know. I  have all documents, and i will send them. In the letter from social  welfare the wrote: 


 I refer to your jobseekers allowance claim. Please explain all transactions marked X on attached bank statement. It is essensial that you provide supporting documentation  i.r.o. each explaination. 

Please provide this information within 7 days. Failure to do so could lead to the disallowance of your claim.


Is it legal to  stop job seeker benefit claim after 7days? - My jobseeker benefit and it will  finish in the middle of august? As far i'm concerned - job seeker  benefit it's a payment from my contributions and they can't stop it. And  what if, I wouldn't have docs that i've made transactions in 2009, i've  thrown in the bin - what then? That's really f*** up. Can I make a  complaint about it? I lost few nights for last 3 weeks because of that. 

thanks for the replies


----------



## Papercut (14 May 2010)

lexx29 said:


> I refer to your jobseekers allowance claim. Please explain all transactions marked X on attached bank statement. It is essensial that you provide supporting documentation  i.r.o. each explaination.
> 
> Please provide this information within 7 days. Failure to do so could lead to the disallowance of your claim.
> 
> Is it legal to  stop job seeker benefit claim after 7days?


The letter refers specifically to your Jobseeker's Allowance claim. This claim could be disallowed if you don't provide the information they requested.

Your Jobseeker's Benefit payment will not be affected, as it is not a means tested payment.


----------



## BONDGIRL (3 Jun 2010)

Very UNPROFESSIONAL behaviour from the social welfare worker...  cheek of her shouting like that.. I would report her.


----------



## tenchi-fan (3 Jun 2010)

Look, it's free money. If they ask you questions you should answer them truthfully and honestly. 

At the start of the current year you were in a relationship. JSA is a means tested benefit. Only 2 months ago €4000 (or 20 weeks of jobseekers benefit if you prefer) disappears out of your bank account and into your ex's - who doesn't even live in this country any more! 

Of course it looks dodgy. But if it isn't, it is entirely YOUR responsibility to prove that it isn't. JS is not an automatic benefit so you need to play by the rules.


----------

